# Consider to install fglrx driver on radeon video card?

## pmam

In order to improve performance, I would like know if can install fglrx (proprietary) on my radeon video card,

according this wiki: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Fglrx.

My video card is:

```
lspci | grep -i VGA

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Cypress PRO [Radeon HD 5850]

```

```
[I] x11-base/xorg-server

     Available versions:  1.12.4-r7(0/1.12.4) 1.15.2-r4(0/1.15.2) 1.18.4(0/1.18.4) 1.19.2(0/1.19.2) ~1.19.3(0/1.19.3) **9999(0/9999) {debug dmx doc glamor ipv6 kdrive libressl minimal nptl selinux static-libs +suid systemd tslib +udev unwind wayland xephyr xnest xorg xvfb}

     Installed versions:  1.19.2(12:02:55 PM 05/19/2017)(glamor ipv6 kdrive suid systemd udev xorg -debug -dmx -doc -libressl -minimal -selinux -static-libs -tslib -unwind -wayland -xephyr -xnest -xvfb)

     Homepage:            https://www.x.org/wiki/

     Description:         X.Org X servers

```

Does it mean that need to downgrade xorg-server? Is it a good idea? 

fglrx can really improve performance comparing to 'radeon' driver?

----------

## Apheus

Fglrx was x11-drivers/ati-drivers. It is abandoned by AMD, and no longer in portage. Use the open source drivers from kernel.

----------

## pmam

 *Quote:*   

> Fglrx was x11-drivers/ati-drivers. It is abandoned by AMD, and no longer in portage. Use the open source drivers from kernel.

 

Thanks for your advise! At the moment I use open source radeon firmware from kernel, 

but in the past I noticed better performance (especially concerning games) from fglrx - 

Do you know if currently open source equal to proprietary?

----------

## Apheus

 *pmam wrote:*   

> Do you know if currently open source equal to proprietary?

 

With newer cards and newer kernels yes, that is the way AMD officially wants to go with their linux support. I'm on nvidia though, so I can't give advice from own experience.

----------

## Zucca

The open source drivers are hassle-free (works with any X version) and are nowdays in-par or even better performing than the closed source drivers. If OpenCL is what you want then closed source drivers might be better... But few weeks ago AMD released their ROCm stuff as open source so that might change too in near future.

----------

## asturm

fglrx is dead.

----------

## pmam

 *Quote:*   

> fglrx is dead

 

Let's remember it as a nice one   :Wink: 

With flgrx I could play war thunder smoothly - much better than open source driver, at that time.

I am going to re-install steam and hope playing again with open source radeon firmware from kernel.

----------

